# In the shell oysters for stew



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2015)

I bought 2 dz. Oysters in the shell since I couldn't get the pre-shucked. 

  I washed them and laid them out on a rack in a large roasting pan with about a half inch of water below.

  My plan is to put them under the broiler just until they pop open, then remove them from the shell to make an oyster stew.

  Next, I'll strain the water through a paper towel lined sieve, and add that to the stew.

  I've never had to deal with in the shell oysters, so I'd appreciate and suggestions.  I'm just guessing at this point.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 4, 2015)

I've never heard of putting them under the broiler. This is the way I've always done it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_YPxcF1ta4


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sounds like Zhi wants to precook them to get the shells to open, will that work?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 4, 2015)

You could steam them on top of the stove like clams.  

Scrub the oysters, get a pot with an inch or so of seasoned water in the bottom, bring the liquid to a boil, pop in the oysters, cover the pan, turn down the heat to medium and steam them for 5 minutes or so until the shells open.  Strain the liquid to remove any sand or grit and add some or all of it to your stew.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 4, 2015)

I think steaming, as Aunt Bea described, is less likely to overcook them.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks all.  I definitely will steam them next time.

I couldn't wait with that huge pan using up all my kitchen.  So... I went ahead with the broiler idea.  

I warmed the broiler, stuck them in and timed at 3 minute intervals.  Oops.

Few of them actually cracked open, so I kept 3 minuting until some of them were ready to open.

I noticed that the hinge side was wide open by then, so I started opening them that way.

The oysters were overcooked.

I saved and strained the pan juices, and have saute'd the onions and celery.

I still have to clean some garlic to add.

I'm debating whether or not to add the actual oysters to the stew.  I would hate if it ended up with a scorched taste.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry Zhi!  I've never tried to shuck or cook oysters in the shell.  Are they edible at all?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 4, 2015)

Well that's a bummer, Z.  I've never shucked or cooked oysters in the shell either.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh, bummer. I'm sorry


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2015)

Actually, I ate one and it was okay.  Not like fresh, but still tasty.

I put them in the broiler liquid along with the saute'd onions and celery.  I gave up at that point and just added a bunch of garlic powder.

I'll let this steep in the fridge overnight.  It'll be different, but I don't think scorched.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 4, 2015)

When they're cooked in a stew, they're not supposed to taste like fresh (by fresh, I mean raw). But when they're overcooked, they get rubbery and tough. So if you liked them, they're fine. Add them to your stew just long enough to warm them up and then dig in!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 4, 2015)

I've never done them either but I'm glad you didn't try to do the classic shucking as I would think like most of us, you don't have the required right tool to do them. I've heard bloody horror stories about shucking oysters.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 4, 2015)

Actually, it's not that difficult. As long as you use a towel to protect your hand, you're not going to do much damage to it with the knife (or the oyster shell, which can also be quite sharp). 

As far as having an oyster knife, yes, they are a nice-to-have item. But before shelling out money for one, I opened plenty of oysters using nothing more than a big fat screwdriver.

Once you get the hang of it, it's really not that complicated at all.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm sure I could have shucked them properly, but I didn't have _the_ tool.  

I'm sure that steaming would work.  In fact, I'm going to bet another $20 (next month) to prove it (next month).

I think that what I ended up with will be edible, if not what I planned.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 4, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> Actually, it's not that difficult. As long as you use a towel to protect your hand, you're not going to do much damage to it with the knife (or the oyster shell, which can also be quite sharp).
> 
> As far as having an oyster knife, yes, they are a nice-to-have item. But before shelling out money for one,* I opened plenty of oysters using nothing more than a big fat screwdriver.
> *
> Once you get the hang of it, it's really not that complicated at all.



I never would have thought of that Steve. Good point, or rather, lack of a point.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2015)

Hmm.  Where we live, we don't have access to fresh oysters.  But if we did, I have screwdrivers, putty knives, and exacto knives, so I'm prepared in case we find any!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'd just bang them with a rock...well, that's how sea otters do it...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc7Ahp5--eE


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 5, 2015)

Sea otters have had to use rocks ever since they were banned from using tools following their involvement in the "Great Tool Disaster" many years ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2015)

oh, I remember that...gangs of otters with screwdrivers and putty knives in the streets.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 5, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> oh, I remember that...gangs of otters with screwdrivers and putty knives in the streets.




It was a dark time.  People were hiding in their homes, otterly terrified.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 5, 2015)

So THAT's my problem.  I don't have a rock.

I do have screw drivers, hammers, and vice grips tho.  Hmmm.

Next time, I guess, but at $10 each for 2 bags of a dozen, i think I'll just hold out for the pre-shucked ones.

Even if I hadn't over cooked them, they were big shells with pretty darn little oysters.

I'll know better next time.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2015)

Or you could rent an otter...


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 5, 2015)

The right tool for the job.
Oyster's are a delicate food,if you steam them and they open, they are cooked. They should be shucked and the liqueur added to the stew. I add them to recipes at the end and cook for a minute or two.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 5, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> I've never heard of putting them under the broiler. This is the way I've always done it.



He makes it look so easy.  But in real life, not every oyster is perfectly shaped and as easy to open as the one in the video.  
I do agree it takes time to get the hang of it.  Problem is, by the time I get the hang of it, I'm on my last one or two.



Steve Kroll said:


> Once you get the hang of it, it's really not that complicated at all.



This.
If i had access to fresh oysters year round or lived near the ocean I am certain I could become an expert shucker.
But only shucking once or twice a year (if that) leaves little room to get experience.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 5, 2015)

Now, this is getting way too expensive.  I already paid $20 for a bunch of tiny oysters.  Now I'm supposed to buy more.

Plus a what do you call it kind of opener, not to mention renting an otter!

How much does it cost to rent an otter anyway, Dawg??? 

Could I borrow your Beagle?  She's about the right size and has a nice long belly.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2015)

Beagle would be fine with that.  She loves oysters!  As long as you don't mind teeth marks on the shells.

Don't know the going price for otter rentals...


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 5, 2015)

I'll rub her belly a lot and we'd share the oysters.  Tell her I'll go 50/50 on the oysters.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2015)

Deal!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 5, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I never would have thought of that Steve. Good point, or rather, lack of a point.


That is how we used to open the ones I would bring  back to MN from New Brunswick. The towel is essential. I think I used an awl one year...


----------



## CraigC (Jan 5, 2015)

Has anyone ever heard of putting them in the freezer for 10-15 minutes to make shucking easier?


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 5, 2015)

No, how does that work, Craig?


----------



## CraigC (Jan 5, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> No, how does that work, Craig?



I was asking because I've heard of it, but never tried it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 7, 2015)

CraigC said:


> Has anyone ever heard of putting them in the freezer for 10-15 minutes to make shucking easier?





CraigC said:


> I was asking because I've heard of it, but never tried it.



I have heard of this method but never tried it.
It supposedly allows the oyster to slightly open thus making shucking very easy.
This is my problem. Getting the hinge to loosen.  If the oyster was slightly open before trying to pry it open, I could do a dozen in no time flat.
I have little patience and most of the time, my wife will shuck a dozen for me. I do not time her as i would be wondering if they were still fresh by the time she finished.


----------



## puffin3 (Feb 18, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> I bought 2 dz. Oysters in the shell since I couldn't get the pre-shucked.
> 
> I washed them and laid them out on a rack in a large roasting pan with about a half inch of water below.
> 
> ...


Your approach is a good one. I wouldn't have them too close to the broiler element. Maybe one rack down. Too much heat will cause the shell to open but the oyster may reach too high heat and become tough.
When I made a shellfish stew/soup I add the raw shellfish to the boiling stew base just a minute or so before serving. I use some form of fish stock in the base.  Bottled clam juice is tasty but a little goes a long way. The remainder keeps in the fridge well.


----------



## Addie (Feb 19, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> Actually, it's not that difficult. As long as you use a towel to protect your hand, you're not going to do much damage to it with the knife (or the oyster shell, which can also be quite sharp).
> 
> As far as having an oyster knife, yes, they are a nice-to-have item. But before shelling out money for one, I opened plenty of oysters using nothing more than a big fat screwdriver.
> 
> Once you get the hang of it, it's really not that complicated at all.



Steve has the right idea. You don't have to have an oyster knife. I had one, but my first husband looked around the house and found plenty of tools that can be used to open oysters. A large screwdriver was one of them. It just has to have a flat edge on the end that you can wiggle into the shell. He even used the claw of a hammer. Got the oyster open!


----------



## Addie (Feb 19, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> I have heard of this method but never tried it.
> It supposedly allows the oyster to slightly open thus making shucking very easy.
> This is my problem. Getting the hinge to loosen.  If the oyster was slightly open before trying to pry it open, I could do a dozen in no time flat.
> I have little patience and most of the time, my wife will shuck a dozen for me. I do not time her as i would be wondering if they were still fresh by the time she finished.



This method works for lobsters. For oysters, I have no idea. Once you loosen that hinge, the rest is so easy. Sea food tend to rest when in the freezer and are easier to handle. But you don't want to leave them in there too long. There is a fine line between getting them to relax and freezing them to death. 

I hate handling live lobsters. They flail all around before they going into the pot. So I toss them in the fridge so they will go to sleep. Then into the boiling water they go!.


----------



## Addie (Feb 19, 2015)

I sometimes buy quahogs. These are very large clams with hard shells closed tight. I make stuff quahogs with them. I place them in a large pot with a small amount of water. Just enough to create heat and some boil. It forces the quahogs to open just enough that I can remove the meat. When I start removing them, I pour all their liquor back into the pot, strain it and use it in the stuffing for moisture. I don't want to lose the flavor of the meat. Stuffed quahogs are great appetizers. Big enough, just a couple make a whole meal.


----------



## Addie (Feb 19, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> You could steam them on top of the stove like clams.
> 
> Scrub the oysters, get a pot with an inch or so of seasoned water in the bottom, bring the liquid to a boil, pop in the oysters, cover the pan, turn down the heat to medium and steam them for 5 minutes or so until the shells open.  Strain the liquid to remove any sand or grit and add some or all of it to your stew.



Perfect instructions. Make sure you capture all that liquor of the animal inside. I dump it back into the pot and strain it all at the same time. Most shelled animals have sand inside the shell. And having a glass cover on the pot you can watch as they open. When you see most of them open, shut off the heat and let stand for a very short time. It will allow all those that are alive to open completely so you can remove the meat.


----------

